# PIURA, NUEVOS PROYECTOS Y ALGO DE LA CIUDAD...



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Piura tiene algo que me llama la atención. Se ve bien en las fotos, de hecho, son buenas. Gracias por el aporte, Sheng.


----------



## yafris (Jan 10, 2008)

Piura es como mi segundo hogar es una calidda ciudad pero eso si, tienen bastantes areas que solo se ven arenas ( Bermas centrales ) deben de sembrarlas y se me veria mas estetico


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

yafris said:


> Piura...tienen bastantes areas que solo se ven arenas ( Bermas centrales ) deben de sembrarlas y se me veria mas estetico


Concuerdo contigo Yafris, pero ese no es solo problema de Piura, sino una endemia de la mayorìa de nuestras ciudades, si no de todas.


----------



## valmonth (Jun 20, 2007)

Que rico se ve aqui. Los algarrobos son muy calidos


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

valmonth said:


>


 
Que bella fotografia, thanks a lot Valmont!!!!...:banana:


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

en estos momentos me encuentro en piura haciendo un trabajo de inventarios y me gusta la ciudad y como dicen, el centro es bien ordenado, no pueden entrar la molestas mototaxis que hacen un ruido increible. y eso es bueno para el centro de la ciudad.

tambien puedes encontrar mucho comercio, zonas ricas y pobres casi bordeando el centro y casi vecinas, se encuentra contrastes bien fuertes entre gente adinerada y gente pobre


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me gustaron las ultimas fotos gracias por las fotos


----------



## ELMER (Apr 4, 2007)

Gracias por las fotos *IDK'klabe, *me has emocionado hasta las làgrimas, no me habìa tomado el tiempo de ver detenidamente las tomas desde el principio (craso error de mi parte, no sabìa lo que me perdìa), ver el ovalo Grau, la Av. Grau, el centro de Piura realmente me emociona, y que bueno ver que la ciudad va creciendo y mejorando.

De verdad te pasaste con las tomas!!!!!!:banana:


----------



## Mig29 Fulcrum (Oct 22, 2007)

Algun dia veremos en Piura obras como las de Guayaquil, o Cartagena. Recursos económicos no nos faltan ahora (a diferencia de la excusa de años anteriores) ¿qué falta entonces?


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Falta decision y voluntad nada más, dinero hay


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

tengo fotos de piura!!!!! lo malo es que no tengo cable nu un lector de SD  es como venir a un combate con el arma cargada y balas pero no poder recargarla cuando se acaban


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

ELMER said:


> Concuerdo contigo Yafris, pero ese no es solo problema de Piura, sino una endemia de la mayorìa de nuestras ciudades, si no de todas.


coincido conosco piura es una ciudad fundada por pizarro y sus avenidas principales estan asfaltadas, pero chevere su calor,Las piuranas en general son bellas, Los niños juegan su pelota en los arenales , ahi verdaderos cracks desconocidos, la gente no sale mucho en el dia, al atardecer salen y tiene mucha vida nocturna, se ve muy tranquila en las tardes, un mercado modelo como de chiclayo de los 90s es un mercado grande,y desordenado tambien como todo mercado del perú, la referencia de que sus calles pueden y deben asfaltarlas empero canalizandolas ya que tres ciudades del norte (Tumbes , piura y chiclayo )viven a expensas de los fenomenos del niño.
Un problema de piura a solucionar es el agua hay un proyecto que escucho hace años de traer agua de sullana, empero esto significa mucho dinero. pero con canon todo se puede.Solo a ponerse pilas su presidente. La rivalidad con sullana y talara simplemente es futbolera nada mas. Sobretodo en grandes partidos de copa perú.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me agrada esta ciudad.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Interesantes pero sencillos los nuevos edificios que se construyen.

También hay una zona llamada Miraflores??? Por Dios!!!!


----------



## LuisColán (Jan 14, 2008)

me gusta piura, ahi tengo mucha familia pronto ire a veranear !!!


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

LuisColán said:


> me gusta piura, ahi tengo mucha familia pronto ire a veranear !!!



Que bueno! Esperamos que tomes muchas fotos y las postees. Pásala bien.


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> Interesantes pero sencillos los nuevos edificios que se construyen.
> 
> También hay una zona llamada Miraflores??? Por Dios!!!!


creo que hay miraflores en todo el peru XD

aqui miraflores es solo una gran urbanizacion ubicada en el ditrito de castilla


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> le faltan mas proyectos a esta ciudad,pero la ciudad es muy ordenada y tiene el centro mas ordenado del norte,mezcla de verdor y veredas.


Es muy bonito el Centro.
Mi ciudad favorita del norte peruno es Piura. :cheers2: salud con algarrobina!

Bonitas fotos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

ensarman said:


> creo que hay miraflores en todo el peru XD
> 
> aqui miraflores es solo una gran urbanizacion ubicada en el ditrito de castilla


Por Dios, parece que toda ciudad que se respete debe tener su Miraflores y, si es posible, su Los Olivos. :nuts:
Ayayay.

Se ve que Piura va mejorando, y qué bien que tenga el centro más ordenado del norte.


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

Como dice Lituma en "Lituma en los andes" Piura es bella.


----------

